# Losses got so much greater last year!



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

2017 -$8,040. -> 2018 -$14,036

Miliage deduction. Mostly Lyft in 2018!

Go figure, and why isn't the Fed getting pissed off about Silicon Valley already?

Let alone bankruptcies.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> 2017 -$8,040. -> 2018 -$14,036


Are you saying you had negative income in 2017 and 2018?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

johnx said:


> Are you saying you had negative income in 2017 and 2018?


After the Schedule C deduction with miliage! Long drives to pickups.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> After the Schedule C deduction with miliage! Long drives to pickups.


Are your non taxable profits enough to of set all those miles?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Are your non taxable profits enough to of set all those miles?


I don't know what you mean?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

He means did you make enough to exceed the money you saved on taxes by losing 14k in vehicle expenses.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I used miliage deduction alone, because I was fulltime!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Full time...

That's probably about right.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> 2017 -$8,040. -> 2018 -$14,036
> 
> Miliage deduction. Mostly Lyft in 2018!
> 
> ...


I'm surprised the left is not going crazy. They are forcing me to be racist. 
I refuse now to go into the ghetto after a 3 hour 18 minute weekend night- 8 rides for 30 dollars not 1 tip
Screw it. No more


----------

